# Old Speckled Hen Recipe



## SJW (26/7/07)

Just after an Old Speckled Hen AG recipe. Tried one today and was truly a superb drop. Probably second only to Fuller's ESB. Also if I was to go the dry yeast path what would you suggest?

Steve


----------



## Steve (26/7/07)

SJW said:


> Just after an Old Speckled Hen AG recipe. Tried one today and was truly a superb drop. Probably second only to Fuller's ESB. Also if I was to go the dry yeast path what would you suggest?
> 
> Steve




ave a gander at this:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=speckled

Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (26/7/07)

Hey guys,

while were on the subject of OSH, when you get it on tap do they use nitrogen like guiness
remember mine being quite creamy when i had one in the uk.

Rob.


----------



## therook (26/7/07)

SJW said:


> Just after an Old Speckled Hen AG recipe. Tried one today and was truly a superb drop. Probably second only to Fuller's ESB. Also if I was to go the dry yeast path what would you suggest?
> 
> Steve




Steve,

Have a look at this English site

Speckled hen

Rook


----------



## SJW (27/7/07)

> Steve,
> 
> Have a look at this English site
> 
> ...


What a great web site to get info about English beers. I may not introduce myself there but I will swipe as much info as I can. 
They have a few great threads on ESB clones too!

Steve


----------



## SJW (27/7/07)

How much dextrose per litre would you prime these style with?


----------



## PhilS (27/7/07)

Clone brews suggest 180ml of Corn sugar for 19L. 

I'm not sure on the conversion though :blink:


----------



## SJW (27/7/07)

WOW! I would not prime a Pilsner with that much. But I wont argu with you. Thanks for your reply anyway!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/7/07)

Steve,

I would prime with 3 grams per litre.
English styles are generally lower in carbonation and that is how I like them.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Mr Bond (27/7/07)

SJW said:


> What a great web site to get info about English beers. I may not introduce myself there but I will swipe as much info as I can.
> They have a few great threads on ESB clones too!
> 
> Steve



Yeah I just joined up too


----------



## PhilS (27/7/07)

This is one clone I'd like to brew shortly. Can you please keep us updated on this one?


----------



## bconnery (27/7/07)

Not many, if any, of the recipes mention it but I would swear that beer has some dark crystal in it. 

Ross and I shared a few pints recently and we seemed to taste that there...


----------



## dicko (27/7/07)

View attachment Old_Speckled_Hen.doc

Hi all,

FWIW I found this somewhere on the net quite some time ago. I cant remember its source but it does give you a rough idea of what they use.



Cheers


----------



## goatherder (27/7/07)

The Zymurgy database of English recipes which is kicking around here somewhere says 80% MO, 10% crystal and 10% invert sugar with challenger for bittering and goldings for flavour, 1.050 OG and 30-40 IBUs . Feels pretty right to me - last time I had it I thought it was heavy on the crystal. Nice beer - I had it on tap in Canberra.


----------



## Kingy (27/7/07)

goatherder said:


> Nice beer - I had it on tap in Canberra.



do u remember where you had it on tap in canberra?? id love to sample this on tap


----------



## goatherder (27/7/07)

Kingy said:


> do u remember where you had it on tap in canberra?? id love to sample this on tap



A bar called Debacle - it has an outstanding range of imports, including Chimay White on tap and Maisel's Weizen in the bottle. The local range is good as well - the Zierholtz beers were on tap and very fresh and tasty. Their megaswill range is limited yet the place was full of punters drinking great beers. We had a great meal and a top night out. I think it's a model for what a good Aussie beer bar should look like.


----------



## PhilS (31/7/07)

I was inspired by this thread, so I attempted my own clone :lol: 

The dark crystal used was 250 ebc, which I didn't account for. This turned out darker than anticipated, so I'll need to adjust for this next time.


29-Jul-2007 Old Speckled Hen Clone

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Sunday July 29, 2007
Head Brewer: Phil
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Old Speckled Hen Clone

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 3.95
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.23
Anticipated SRM: 12.4
Anticipated IBU: 36.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.049 
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.9 0.11 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
88.5 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
8.6 0.34 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112




Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Challenger UK Pellet 6.60 25.1 90 min.
14.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 3.1 15 min.
14.00 g. Challenger UK Pellet 6.60 4.3 15 min.
28.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 3.8 1 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale

Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Hobart, North
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 3.5 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.7 ppm
Sodium(Na): 2.7 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 1.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 4.5 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 4.0 ppm

pH: 7.10



Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Heat Type: Direct

Saccharification Rest Temp: 65 Time: 90
Sparge Temp: 72 Time: 15

Runnings Stopped At: 1.010 SG 2.56 Plato



Efficiency Specifics
--------------------
Recipe Efficiency Setting: 75 %

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 80


----------



## PhilS (1/8/07)

Does anyone have info on this particular recipie?....c'mon there must be some one out there h34r: who can tweak it little more?


----------



## SJW (1/8/07)

All I can say Phils is this is my recipe, so I will let u know how it turns out!

#47 Old Spekled Hen Clone 
English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 26/07/2007 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 35.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Big teds keg 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.0 % 
500.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 8.4 % 
150.00 gm Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90%] (60 min) Hops 28.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 5.0 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 37.2 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 21.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5650.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 23.56 L Grain Temperature: 15.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 15.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 72.1 C 66.0 C 60 min 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 158.6 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes


----------



## kook (2/8/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> while were on the subject of OSH, when you get it on tap do they use nitrogen like guiness
> remember mine being quite creamy when i had one in the uk.
> ...



In the UK it's served on cask. It's a reasonably common cask beer, often not treated very well due to it's distribution.

Over here I've only seen it served nitro. It tastes completely different, and the nitro totally strips out the aroma the cask version has.


----------



## NeilArge (7/5/11)

G'day all

Just wondering how your Old Speckled Hen clone beers went. I want to put something down like OSH after having one last week and put together the recipe below after reading this thread and doing a bit of other research. I'm just wondering what you think of putting a bit of Special B in it. I think it might help the overall character of the beer. Waddayathink? I don't have any EKG on hand so just going with Challenger and Fuggles.

Cheers

ToG

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Speckled Hen Clone
Brewer: Neil
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 26.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.95 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 77.47 % 
0.49 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
0.15 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC)  Grain 2.94 % 
0.10 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 1.96 % 
30.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (90 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
28.30 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.41 kg Invert Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8.01 % 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.69 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.06 L of water at 73.6 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.84 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Fish13 (5/11/11)

sorry to thread dredge but i have a extract recipe for anyone interested.


----------



## Rod (11/6/17)

would like the extract recipe for the OSH


----------

